# Floppy eared rabbits



## Minion (Jan 11, 2012)

Storm is 3 months old. She is suppose to be a floppy eared rabbit but her ears seem to go in all directions. When she is relaxed and sleepy they are floppy, when she runs she looks like she's trying to fly and the rest of the time they are up in the air going in all directions being nosey. It is quite funny because when she gets told off one goes up and the other forward.

Is she just a highly nosey floppy rabbit or do you think a cross? I've never had a floppy rabbit before and so I'm not sure if they are always floppy. The closest I came to a floppy was a one-flop and his floppy ear would sometimes perk up 

I'm not fussed as I love the little monster all the same. Was just curious


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Maisie is a lop but if she hears something her ears go up. At first I thought someone had swapped my rabbit ha


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

this isnt an insult but some people may read it as one :lol:

she is a badly bred lop (could be a lop x or the result of 2 lops with badly placed crowns) with a poor crown giving her way too much ear control
this link explains crowns
Ruskin Miniature Lops - Slipped Crowns

she is lovely though


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

One of my babies is like this, her ears were lopped when she was tiny but as she grew larger her ears became lop sided with one pointing in a different direction, she's still beautiful though 

Lil miss I wouldn't read that as an insult.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2012)

Lil Miss said:


> this isnt an insult but some people may read it as one :lol:
> 
> she is a badly bred lop (could be a lop x or the result of 2 lops with badly placed crowns) with a poor crown giving her way too much ear control
> this link explains crowns
> ...


Yep this, a well bred lop will lop their ears no later than around 3 weeks old and they lose the majority of the movement (normally only able to stick them slightly out and forward).
She is probably a dwarf lop cross or a dwarf lop with a narrow crown


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Aww she's gorgeous!!

I've always wondered the same about Gaga- her ears are always like this:









I adore them, but have always been interested to know whether she's maybe a half lop, or if this 'just happens'. Her and Flix are litter mates, and Flixi's ears are always up. I always just thought they were maybe half lop and half not :confused1:

I LOVE Gaga's ears though and wouldn't change them for the world :001_wub:


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

deff a cross lop lol


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

JordanRose said:


> Aww she's gorgeous!!
> 
> I've always wondered the same about Gaga- her ears are always like this:
> 
> ...


i would say gaga is a dwarf lop x if you look she has a slightly wider crown then flixi which allows her ears to flop


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

i never noticed it until you said on here, but maisies crown is a lot bigger than bobz. so that is my she can lift her ears up.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Lil Miss said:


> i would say gaga is a dwarf lop x if you look she has a slightly wider crown then flixi which allows her ears to flop


Yeah, I've noticed that, too. She has a different shaped head to Flixi as well  Dwarf lop sounds about right. I wonder what they're crossed with. Hmm, it's a mystery ...


----------



## Minion (Jan 11, 2012)

She was the result of an accidental litter. The girl said she was a cross between a dwarf lop and a mini dwarf lop. I got her because the description said she was the first of her litter to have to try everything, very nosy and hyper. Perfect match for Minion. Originally we thought she had fleas because she binkies and bounces everywhere but it turns out shes just an extremely happy rabbit  

Gaga is adorable by the way 

Thank you for the posts.


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

she is luvely what ever she is


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Minion said:


> She was the result of an accidental litter. The girl said she was a cross between a dwarf lop and a mini dwarf lop. I got her because the description said she was the first of her litter to have to try everything, very nosy and hyper. Perfect match for Minion. Originally we thought she had fleas because she binkies and bounces everywhere but it turns out shes just an extremely happy rabbit
> 
> Gaga is adorable by the way
> 
> Thank you for the posts.


My two were from an accidental litter, too- the best 'accidents' ever!! 

Storm sounds like such a lovely temperament- I love having one curious one and one lazy one, it's a great pairing :lol:


----------



## Minion (Jan 11, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> My two were from an accidental litter, too- the best 'accidents' ever!!
> 
> Storm sounds like such a lovely temperament- I love having one curious one and one lazy one, it's a great pairing :lol:


I have two extremely curious ones. Luckily they take in turns to sleep


----------

